# disabled



## billiegt02 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi and thank you for the add.
Im trying to find out as much information as I can before we move to spain in a years time, so please bare with me while I ask some silly questions from time to time.
Todays question is this. 

If im receiving disability living allowance in the uk, will I still get that in spain?

Ive tried asking the benefits agency but they keep telling me to make a new application when I move, helpful eh lol:cheer2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billiegt02 said:


> Hi and thank you for the add.
> Im trying to find out as much information as I can before we move to spain in a years time, so please bare with me while I ask some silly questions from time to time.
> Todays question is this.
> 
> ...


:welcome: - I've moved your question to 'Spain'!!

I don't have time atm for a proper answer, need to get to work - but some benefits are transportable from the UK , some aren't

this might help https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I know, DLA is transferable - at the moment!! But it is undergoing changes?! Carers allowance on the other hand isn't!?

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

jojo said:


> As far as I know, DLA is transferable - at the moment!! But it is undergoing changes?! Carers allowance on the other hand isn't!?
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


 I seem to remember that carers allowance IS exportable to Spain;it doesn't appear on the list of non exportable benefits.Even on the DWP website they do not specifically state whether it is or not.
Someone out there must know the answer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I seem to remember that carers allowance IS exportable to Spain;it doesn't appear on the list of non exportable benefits.Even on the DWP website they do not specifically state whether it is or not.
> *Someone out there must know the answer*.


the DWP I should imagine

there are a lot of changes in the pipeline as far as that department is concerned & living abroad, as of April 2014 - which is more than likely why you can't get a straight answer atm


----------



## billiegt02 (Nov 20, 2013)

*thanks*



jojo said:


> As far as I know, DLA is transferable - at the moment!! But it is undergoing changes?! Carers allowance on the other hand isn't!?
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


thank you for your help xx


----------



## billiegt02 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

If I remember right the mobility component is not transferable, the care one is. So you will get some if it.

https://www.gov.uk/claiming-benefits-move-travel-abroad/illness-injury-and-disability-benefits


----------

